# RENT FREE / SWEAT RENT - Need Farmer / Caretaker



## Bravo2uniform (Sep 4, 2015)

________________________________________
I have a farm in Middle Tennessee that needs a farmer / caretaker.

What we have is an opportunity for you to live on a farm for three years for self sufficiency and / or to sell the fruits of your labors. This is RENT FREE - SWEAT RENT. You restore the farmhouse and build fences, etc. and pay no rent. I buy the materials. I buy the seeds and you plant and farm, I buy the livestock, etc. - I take a small portion of your NET profit OF WHAT YOU SELL - not eat, something like 35% of you NET profit. 

There is all the equipment (mostly) that you need, I will buy the other stuff needed. The house is habitable. The barn is usable. No fences. Pond needs work. You pay water and power, I pay phone / internet. 

This is a good deal. My current caretaker decided farming wasn't for him and drug up. This time we'll do a fair and equitable contract. Apparently handshake deals are easily broken by some. 

You can farm, or learn to farm, and live essentially for free. Terms are somewhat negotiable. 

PM me and be patient, I work a lot and don't get to answer email all that often. The best way you can contact us at bratcherfamilyfarm or restlesspilgrims at google mail dot com.

JKB


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Have you tried posting on HelpX.net? You'll probably get a few replies from there.


----------



## Bravo2uniform (Sep 4, 2015)

xymenah said:


> Have you tried posting on HelpX.net? You'll probably get a few replies from there.


Didn't know it existed. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bravo2uniform (Sep 4, 2015)

xymenah said:


> Have you tried posting on HelpX.net? You'll probably get a few replies from there.


Worked! Got my first potential through Helpx. Appreciate your help.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

Bravo2uniform said:


> Worked! Got my first potential through Helpx. Appreciate your help.


Great! You're welcome. I'm glad I could be of assistance and I hope it all works out quickly and smoothly.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Bravo2uniform,
You ever find help?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sounds ideal to me.


----------



## paulina1013 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi,
Is this opportunity still open? We are very interested and have experience doing this. Thank you.
Lynn Galvez


----------

